# I am asking for help, WORCESTER MASS.



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have posted on here prior for over a year, I have tried Craigslist, I have tried the Boston MSPCA, I have tried the WARL, I have tried Mainely rat rescue. No body ever responds back about taking some of my rats. I have 8 pet rats, 5 mice and a rabbit. I am drowning in animals. I have been asking for help for a long time, I NEED HELP.
Please, help me rehome my rats. I can't keep up with all the animals, I work with animals and volunteer with animals then come home to a house full of them. My boyfriend can not come into my bedroom because the smell of rats is so bad and im so embarassed. All of my clothes smell like rat. 

I NEED HELP REHOMING THEM. please, if you can take one.. AGH it would just help me out so much.
I feed them oxbow, they live in a double critter nation, they have carefresh and equisicat paper pelleted bedding. They are not neglected. 

I just need help, 
I can not take this anymore, my next step will have to be releasing them because i have tried all of my routes and nothing over a year has worked. 
I have wicked bad allergies now from all the dust in my room and dander because of all these animals.

THE MICE WERE DUMPED ON ME BY A SELFISH CO WORKER WHO TRICKED ME INTO THINKING IT WAS JUST WHILE SHE WAS AWAY. IF YOU CAN FIND THEM HOMES TOO, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO. 
I WILL OFFER YOU FOOD FOR THEM, TOYS AND EVEN SOME CASH.
i just need them gone,
please please please.

It is not like i have not tried to rehome them before,
i am begging this time that some one, some where please help me out with them. please


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Awe I would take the mice and rats in a heart beat but I live all the way in Texas


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I can not take them but I am sure someone here would love them. First in order for any one to be able to take any of the pets we need to know their age, their health, the sex of them. Maybe pictures will help. I see this all the time on a website and people try to give away their animals but give no information. You have gave lots of it but I think are missing a few important parts. Good luck rehoming them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay,So for details on the rats. I have 8 females and 3 male rats. 5 of them I will not part with. Those are my 3 males and original 2 female rats who are very old ladies. I have 6 female rats though that I want to rehome. They are all friendly except for one, she is not aggressive but Very skittish. Zelda: she is a fawn and white broken hooded dumbo rat. A very inquisitive sweet heart, her name suites her because she is an adventurous princess. Nothing phases her, "oh, a 6 foot drop off my cage?? No problem!". She loves to free roam. She is about a year oldSora: Zelda's companion. She is a pretty orange color standard ear rat. She has a lot more of a reserved personality and has been known to give gentle nips on your fingers when she wants food. She has never bit me to hurt me though. She loves to climb and eat. She is about a year old.Lenore: she is a brown and white hooded fancy rat who i adopted this rat out of pity. I work at a chain store pet shop and she had been bounced around home to home. Constantly bought and returned, after she turned about 9 months old I bought her so she could have a stable life. She is about a year old. Ophelia: she needs an experienced rat owner as she is extremely skittish. She does not bite though and has never tried. She is a black and white rat with standard ears. She is probably 8 months old. Baby: baby was bought as snake food and then given to me when the snake didn't want her. She loves her big silent spinner and is a bit of a tough girl. She has been known to bully some of the other colonies rats. She lives with 3 older rats. She is all white with a brown nose and is about .. A year and a half. Annabelle: she is about a year and 9 months. She is a dark grey rat with white detailing. She doesn't really have any special personality traits that stand out. She is just a happy go lucky rat.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Chillzone - I am so sorry you are feeling so over whelmed.

I am so surprised MMR is not responding to you.

I wish I could help you but I have 10 girls myself and cannot take on anymore.

I don't understand why you say your clothes smell like rat pee? What type of laundry detergent do you use?

There is a Mass. rat group on FB - have you tried there? https://www.facebook.com/groups/166832233477462/

As far as craigslist try pictures and offering only 2-3 at a time. Are you in the pet section under community? 

I wish there was more I could do to help!

Good luck!!


----------



## OurRatStory (Aug 12, 2013)

Really wish I could take a few rats off your hands but I live in IL : ( good luck


----------

